# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Λανθασμένη γέννηση αυγών

## nikos90

Καλήμερα παιδιά.. είμαι καινούριος εδώ και με συγχωρείτε από τυχόν λάθη μου, θέλω να μου πει κάποιος αν γνωρίζει γιατί τα ζευγαράκια μου έκαναν 1 αυγό στις 3 το άλλο στις 5 και το άλλο σήμερα, ενώ η προηγούμενη γεννά ήταν κανονική?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.  :Party0028:

----------


## nikos90

Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου.. καμιά απάντηση όμως?

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα !

Καλώς όρισες Νίκο στην παρέα μας, σε παρακαλώ γράφε με *Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες !*

----------


## nikos90

Οοπ συγγνώμη δεν ήξερα.... ξέρει μήπως κανείς να απαντήσει όμως?

----------


## ninos

άνοιξε ένα θέμα *εδω*

----------


## nikos90

εκεί που λέει δημοσίευση νέου θέματος?

----------


## Anestisko

Nικο καλημερα καταρχας......λοιπον για να καταλαβω το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι τα πουλακια σου εκαναν ασυγχρωνα τα αυγουλακια τους????? γιατι αν ειναι αυτο δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα απο οτι γνωριζω!!!!
 βασικα τα κλωσανε η οχι?????

----------


## nikos90

αυτό ακριβώς... γενικά τα ζεμπρακια κλωσάν από το τρίτο αυγό και σήμερα που έγινε το τρίτο κλωσάν και τα δυο εναλλάξ... απλά αγχώνομαι γιατί αν συνεχιστεί αυτό οι επόμενοι νεοσσοί θα βγουν με μεγάλη διαφορά ημερών μεταξύ τους και δεν θα ταΐζονται σωστά.....και καλημέρα Ανεστη

----------


## Anestisko

Νικο πρωτα απο ολα ηλενξες αν τα αυγουλακια ειναι ασπορα??????

----------


## nikos90

Είναι νωρίς ακόμα, όταν κλείσουν την 4η ήμερα τα κοιτάω.

----------


## lagreco69

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΩΡΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ 4Η ΜΕΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΩ


Νικο τα κεφαλαια καθως και τα Greeklish απαγορευονται, εδω ειναι οι Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com

----------


## nikos90

ωραία σήμερα έγινε το τέταρτο κανονικά και αφού το κλώσημα ξεκίνησε χθες τα μικρά θα έχουν μια μέρα διαφορά μεταξύ τους

----------


## Chopper

Το κλώσιμα το κάνουν όταν τα κάνουν όλα τα αυγά Νίκο?

----------


## nikos90

από το 3ο με 4ο αυγό ξεκινάνε τις προηγούμενες μέρες κάθονται πολύ λίγο ίσα ίσα να μην κλουβιάσουν τα αυγά . το κανονικό κλώσημα ξεκινάει όταν θα δεις να μπαίνει και να κλωσά ο αρσενικός αφού βγει η θηλύκια εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι το καταλαβαίνω

----------

